# my sig/s plz rate



## ars25 (Mar 6, 2011)

lol i'm barely starting so here it is





plz give me some pointers


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh, the picture posted? That looks fine!


----------



## ars25 (Mar 6, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Oh, the picture posted? That looks fine!


thanks will work on centering the pics tomorrow to late right now hardly see a thing due to drowsiness


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 6, 2011)

I like your signatures, because I also love Kingdom Hearts!


----------



## ars25 (Mar 6, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> I like your signatures, because I also love Kingdom Hearts!


thanks lol cant wait till kingdom hearts 3d


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 6, 2011)

ars25 said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too! Did you already watched it's trailer?


----------



## ars25 (Mar 6, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> ars25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea awesome more reason why i should buy the 3ds with this game


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 6, 2011)

ars25 said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same as me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Back to Topic: I really like your signature, but you should add your username there and resize it a bit bigger.


----------



## ars25 (Mar 6, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> ars25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ikr makes it more kingdom heartish if i use the custom font


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 6, 2011)

From a rating tread to kingdom of hearts admiration tread, lol


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 6, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> From a rating tread to kingdom of hearts admiration tread, lol


No need to rate, just say what's on your mind about his signature.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 6, 2011)

your siggy you made is good. but roxas is blurry.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 6, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> your siggy you made is good. but *roxas* is blurry.


He's not Roxas, he's Ventus from Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep. And your right, he's a bit blurry. I just noticed that about now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wait... Is that you, game01? How did you change your name?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 6, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the one on the left? yellow hair? sorry i don't know much about KH, i just played some of days and recoded. but i really meant sora. 

yeah it's me. i pm'ed tjcool. just pm a supervisor or admin and request for a username change.


----------



## Sonic0509 (Mar 6, 2011)

Sig is good. Like Gamerfan123 said, it'll look better if you add username and make it bigger. Also I think that background other than white will look cool.

edit: 128th post xD


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 6, 2011)

Sky blue looks nice. It fits the color of Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Mar 6, 2011)

You might want to think about adding some random scribbles to it...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Mar 6, 2011)

the one on the right is blurry. just make it bigger and add your username(although it's not necessary) i'll give it a 7/10


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 6, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> the one on the *right* is blurry. just make it bigger and add your username(although it's not necessary) i'll give it a 7/10


No, it's not on the right, it's on the LEFT.


----------



## ars25 (Mar 6, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed some thimgs made it bigger


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 7, 2011)

ars25 said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! It looks more cooler. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But Vanitas on the right is the blurry one now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And you should an an highlight to him, just like Ventus on the left. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe color blue?


----------



## ars25 (Mar 8, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> ars25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol tried to make his in a black highlight thats why he looks blury will see how red looks


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks kinda empty and bland, and one of the pictures is blurred. Adding a background (a C4D, clouds, a stock photo, a texture) would do well.


----------

